
Evidence for a Distant Giant Planet in the Solar System (Astronomical Journal) - DrScump
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/0004-6256/151/2/22
======
DrScump
Full paper:

[http://authors.library.caltech.edu/63794/1/document.pdf](http://authors.library.caltech.edu/63794/1/document.pdf)

